# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA3553 won't boot



## ackroyd (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had this laptop (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 3553) about 18 months now and it worked fine until a couple of months ago, when it failed to boot. After about half an hour of being turned on and off, it booted, but this problem has persisted every time I turn the laptop off, taking longer to boot each time. Now, it takes days to boot up. The power, battery and wireless LEDs come on, the fan comes on, and the DVD drive spins (as does the hard disc). However, the screen stays blank, there are no beeps or anything from the system and there is no response from the keyboard. When it finally boots up, it works fine. I've tried everything mentioned in the sticky thread above (removing CMOS battery, holding power switch, etc) and was just wondering if there's anything else I should try, or if it's a write-off?


----------



## marcus.lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

ackroyd said:


> I've had this laptop (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 3553) about 18 months now and it worked fine until a couple of months ago, when it failed to boot. After about half an hour of being turned on and off, it booted, but this problem has persisted every time I turn the laptop off, taking longer to boot each time. Now, it takes days to boot up. The power, battery and wireless LEDs come on, the fan comes on, and the DVD drive spins (as does the hard disc). However, the screen stays blank, there are no beeps or anything from the system and there is no response from the keyboard. When it finally boots up, it works fine. I've tried everything mentioned in the sticky thread above (removing CMOS battery, holding power switch, etc) and was just wondering if there's anything else I should try, or if it's a write-off?



Can you access the BIOS menu? If so, make sure to set the boot priority to cd/dvd first than hdd. Then try using a LiveCD and see if you can start up with that.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should download and run the hard-disk manufacturers diagnostic from a bootable CD. I would assume that since it is a Fujitsu, it would contain a Fujitsu Disk drive.

To find the HDD manufacturer, you could look in the BIOS (usually press Esc, F2 or Del during the BIOS Post splashscreen). Under the section for Hard Disk drives it will usually list the drive serial number. Post back if you have any questions.


----------



## cloggsy (Sep 28, 2010)

My PA3553 is doing exactly the same thing. I e-mails Fujitsu Siemens Support and was told to remove the power supply and the battery and hold the 'on/off' button in for 10 seconds to discharge the computer of any residual power, then re-connect and try again - Alas, I am still having the same issue...

I'm a bit stuck... I did think it was an issue with an updated graphics driver, but that proved to be wrong... Does anyone have any further tips on this problem?


----------



## rhodnnie (Sep 30, 2010)

:wave: hi ! what should i do with my laptop this is an old model i dont know where to bring it for repair coz its an old model,,its FUJITSU ( FMV BIBLO)..my son accidentally fell it in the ground about 2ft high..then I can turn it on,,what should i do?please help me,,:sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello rhodnnie and welcome,

Please post a new thread with a complete description of your problem and what O.S. and Laptop Model you need help with.


----------



## pj2412 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

I've got exactly the same problem as the op. Laptop powers on, drive spins, fan starts blue leds light up on the front, but no power to the screen - no FS splash screen, nothing.

The laptop gives no opportunity to enter bios due to no power to the screen.

I also tried removing the CMOS battery and holding the power button but still nothing. I've also tried connecting via hdmi and vga to try and rule out the panel being faulty, but still nothing.

Anyone else got any updates on this problem?

PJ


----------



## cloggsy (Sep 28, 2010)

pj2412 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I also tried removing the CMOS battery and holding the power button but still nothing. I've also tried connecting via hdmi and vga to try and rule out the panel being faulty, but still nothing.


Where is the CMOS battery? I've had the back off to have a look, but found nothing...

I contacted Fujitsu Siemens Tchnical Support, who told me to remove the power supply, then remove the battery and press the power button in for 10 seconds to remove any risidual charge the computer may be holding, then reconnect it all up again. But the issue still remains...

They also told me that it is probably a Hardware fault; they advised me that they have a 'paid' repair service available and to phone their premium rate number to arrange a repair! 

I'm going to attempt a clean re-install (maybe even wipe the hard drive completely and upgrade to Win7!) :4-dontkno

I'm sure I only started having the issue shortly after I'd installed FS's Desktop Update and I'd ran all the recommended updates! Whether the two things are just co-incidence is anyones guess???


----------



## cloggsy (Sep 28, 2010)

I do believe I have resolved this issue...

A drastic approach I agree, but...

I wiped my hard drive using Webroot's Window Washer Boot CD (after backing up all my data!)

Installed Win 7 Home Premium (64 Bit Edition,) and Bob appears to be your proverbial Uncle...

Laptop now Shuts down fine, restarts fine and starts on the button from a shut down state - so all in all, I'm happy!

I just have to spend an age uploading all my stuff again now


----------



## cloggsy (Sep 28, 2010)

cloggsy said:


> I do believe I have resolved this issue...
> 
> A drastic approach I agree, but...
> 
> ...


I maybe spoke too soon... Went to turn it on again today after shutting it down last night and the same issue arose :sigh:


----------

